# Inkjet cartridge chip resetter



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

I've got a Lexmark printer that uses the Lexmark#1 cartridge .... I found out the cartridge has some kind of chip that tell the printer it's empty even though you've refilled the cartridge .... I've google the subject and get nothing, but a bunch of returns on the epson so called "universal chip resetter" but it's for epsons printers 
.... does anyone know about these things and whether or not I can get one of these chip resetters or is there another way to get around the chip? 

Any infor would be appreciated. Thank your for your time.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What model of Lexmark?
What makes you believe it has the cartridge chip (I did not think Lexmark used that technology)


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi thanks for posting .... I have the Lexmark Z735 ... I was reading some reviews for the Lexmark #1 cartridge and that's where I found out that it had that chip and you can only refill the cartridge 1 or 2 times before you get an error ....

See third review down

That's when I started google to find this chip resetter .... seem like epson is the only one with it. Rats.


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

Isn't there anyway to get around this chip thing?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Can you please post a link to the reviews?

While I don't refill my inkjets as the reliability and quality suffers too much. Often they just don't work afetr a refill, but that is not because they are chipped...


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

I already provide a link .... see above post ...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh sorry - never spotted it.

I have researched this and believe it is more of a suspicion than a fact, all the official Lexmark sites simply state that the message is due to:
A comms error with the cartridge
A dirty electrical contact (on the cartridge or the carrier)
A defective cartridge.

No official lexmark site mentions a chip and page count. Unfortunately you cannot always believe everything you read on the web (including this post!).

Epson freely admit their cartriges are chipped. Lexmark don't.

However if you want to be able to get the real facts, conduct an autopsy on the cartridge and see. My guess is no chip, but the cartridge is designed as a "one time use" and rather something fails out of age in a normal and expected manner. Hence no reset software.

Remember the cartridge was never designed or developed to be reused. Physical failure can be expected.

If print ink costs are a concern, buy a cheap black and white Laser. Low running costs.


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks .... I'll check it out .... you know none of the places that sale the refill kits mention anything about this smart chip .... I've haven't seen anything about it other than that review .... perhaps you are right .... II shouldn't believe everything I read ..... I'll see how it goes when it comes time to refill.

.... print ink cost is not a major concern, but if I can save dollars I would like to do so .... the Z735 was very inexpensive and from what I have seen .... most ink cartridges are expensive. .... I've been finding good deal on ebay though .... that helps keep cost down too.


----------



## mcnash (Apr 24, 2007)

For what it's worth, I've refilled my #1 cartridge 5-6 times, and I just ignore the warnings. No problems so far


----------



## Eastander (Jul 25, 2007)

I have the same problem with my Lexmark X4550. £75 for the printer, £25 for cartridges to refill it. Ridiculous.

I refilled the black cartridge successfully, but had to override a message saying the ink was running out and 'click here to buy Lexmark cartridge'.

However, now it cancels the print requests I send to the printer automatically saying the cartridges are low, even though I know the black one at least is ok.

Seems like a restraint of trade to me - you can't print unless you buy our cartridges? Maybe Trading Standards would be interested?

Anyway, I'll never buy a Lexmark cartridge now and would not recommend Lexmark to anyone if this is their attitude.


----------

